

Getting Into Games -- A Follow-up - sliced_lime
http://www.entertainingcode.com/archives/getting-into-games-a-follow-up/

======
rkischuk
Not necessarily the case.

This may be true for building console and hardcore PC games.

I've spent the past year working on a kids MMOG, which means it's browser-
based. Flash/Flex front-end, Java back-end. Flash is no walk in the park, but
it's more accessible than C/C++.

We're an indie shop, so we work startup hours, but not the abusive game
industry crap you hear about. Pay is on par with any other startup I've seen.
Crunch time happens, again, similar to any startup.

Casual and kids gaming are growing segments of the games industry, and mean
you don't have to sentence yourself to a routine of 80 hour weeks, horrible
pay, and fighting with low-level languages.

~~~
jcw
That's good to hear. As an aspiring indie game developer, the article is
depressing but your comment inspired a little hope.

------
zyb09
So working on weekends, getting smaller salaries, having to code in C++
instead of some high-level language... I don't know, as cool as it would be to
do games, I think I rather do lame business software (which can have
challenges too!) and do something fun in my spare time.

------
sachinag
Hunh. The emphasis on C++ over Lua surprises me. Maybe the indie guys I tend
to talk to are a bit more Lua than the industry as a whole. I'd love to hear
some thoughts from people inside.

~~~
jparise
While there are many language choices for writing gameplay code, C++ is still
the dominant implementation language for game engines themselves.

(I was a lead engineer on The Sims 3.)

